# Bug-Out Suit



## Micky (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I went and purchased one of these from the Cabelas store on my way through South Dakota ($40.00). What a waste of money. The suit is supposed to stop mosquitos from biting. I tested the suit last night at our retriever training grounds. I only wore swimming trunks under the suit and sustained probably 50 mosquito bites in less than one hour. Whereever the suit was touching my skin the mosquitos had a day. It may well protect against ticks, which I have not seen many of here in Montana, but as far as mosquitoes go, this product sucks. NOTE TO SELF: Bring plenty of Deep Woods OFF next time.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

Try a Shannon Bug Tamer...they make a jacket and pants which you can purchase separately. I use my bow hunting in FL (so I can tell you about mosquitos). They have two layers of mesh; one much thicker than the other, and the mosquitos can't reach you.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Hew,
I agree! I have both and the Bug Tamer works a lot better. If you are going to be in one place (boat during early teal, archery) nothing beats a Thermacell!

Buck


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I prefer my 100% deet and a head net.


----------



## SBrown (Jan 14, 2003)

Try a Thermocell. It works well and does not give off an odor deer can detect or at least it does not alarm them. I use during bow and turkey season, and have seen a lot of deer while it was on.


----------

